# ovitrelle



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi can someone please tell me how long after taking an ovitrelle shot IUI should be done?  I understand Ovitrelle takes about 36 hours to bring about ovulation - should IUI be done after 36 hours or before to give me the best chance?  also when checking for ovulation, i read this should be done at certain times of the day such as between 10am - 8pm but my clinic said it doesnt matter.  are they right?  i find this whole process full of contradictions from both doctors and nurses unfortunately


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Shad - I'm not due to start IUI until November but everything I've read indicates the typical timing is 36 hours from trigger shot to insemination.  This seems to be based on the logic that OV happens 24-48 hours after a shot so 36 is mid-way.

Your clinic will be quite precise as to what time you need to do the trigger based on when your IUI is booked in for.

Re; checking for OV - I was also under the impression of 10am-8pm as per the instructions in my pack of OPKs, as your LH is being synthesized / processed by your body in the morning so it doesn't show up first thing.

Good luck!


----------

